

Bank of America set to enter mobile payment space - pebb
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/on-small-business/post/bank-of-america-set-to-enter-mobile-payment-space/2012/11/14/7b70b50c-2e77-11e2-9ac2-1c61452669c3_blog.html

======
ecubed
Maybe my lack of real-world experience skews my perspective on this one, but
why do these companies continue to put out Square clones?

If you're Bank of America or PayPal, you already have access to the customer's
billing information and financial accounts. Why not circumvent the credit card
all together and create a fully digital phone-to-kiosk direct pay system?

